# My crash section- Placenta previa. good ending



## sar35

Well heres my birth story, it has a happy ending!

I was diagnosed with placenta previa at 20weeks but was told most of them move out of the way and dont cause a prob, had bleeding throughout my pg but very small bleeds! Rescanned at 34 weeks Placenta still covering os, was due to go back for a date for section at 36weeks.
On tues 30th Nov, my OH was coming home from work early cos of the snow although he was only 2hours away it took him over 6hours to get home.
I had been feeling sick all day so stayed on the sofa, he went upstairs to play on the playstation, about 15mins later I thought i'd wet myself so went upstairs to the toilet and felt wet again, got on the toilet and started to gush clots, some really big ones, shouted at OH to call ambulance, which he did I was screaming at this time as we were told if i bleed i could hemmorage within 10mins! So so scared, we dont have cordless phones so we were shouting through the doors(he was in bedroom) was told to come off the toilet so i layed on the bathroom floor, my sis in law came after my Oh sent my son over to get her, he went over in his socks in the snow bless him and got her! she got some pillows to out under my bum and looked in the toilet and thought it was the placenta. Ambulance too ages to come, they couldnt check if baby was ok.
There was no urgency for the ambulance, bleeding stopped, went to hospital, once there i was having contractions but then i was wetting myself with every big contraction then lost more blood, the consultant told the mw to watch and wait which no one was happy with!, then i sat on the comode and went to the wee again while they changed my bed, then the big bleed happened and this one wasnt stopping. Crash team were called.
Room filled with the whole hospital, (so it seemed) some bloke called Dave said 'im Dave, drink this' :) someone getting me to sign forms and telling me i could have hysterectomy, about 5ppl talking to me at once, while mw was shaving me and holding baby monitor on me.
Got to theatre and was fading, i asked if they gave me the stuff to make me drowsy they said no, i was losing so much blood, i thought i was dying again!. They put in a catheter and put that stuff on my belly, that was the end of that!
woke up, baby was 5weeks early but weighed a whopping 6lb5oz! he needed help with his breathing and was sent to scbu, He is a boy and his name is Joe!
He is still there but doing well, we are just waiting for him to start feeding properly, they said that we have to bear in mind that although he is a good weight he is still premature, we hope to have him home by the end of the week. I had a blood transfusion and am anaemic, i lost nearly 2litres of blood!
He was born on Wed 1st Dec at 0304am.

wow that was a long story!


----------



## mum2be2011

Thank you for posting yours and Joe's story Sarah. Sounds really scary what you went through. So glad you had people around to help and that Joe arrived safely.

Joe will be home before you know it :hugs: to you both


----------



## CeriB

Wow - thats a story!!!!! Congrats on gorgeous Joe and well done on the labour!!!


----------



## sammiesmile

wow wat a story nearly had me in tears i hope your both doing well and you'll soon both be home. and congrats on your gorgeous boy xxxxxx


----------



## Adela Quested

I an so glad it had a happy ending :hugs: Congratulations on your son!

Best wishes for your recovery, both physical and mental!


----------



## Disneydancr

Wow sarah! I think I have to stay away from birth stories- they can be scary, cant they?! I'm so glad to hear everything's good right now and I hope you have your little boy home with you soon!


----------



## Floralaura

Congratulations, he is lovely! I hope you have him home soon x


----------



## smiffy85

Lots of hugs for you hun! So brave and Im so glad you are both doing ok xxx


----------



## beccybobeccy

Glad everything worked out but this sounds so scary!! xxx


----------



## Jemma_x

:hugs: Congratulations x


----------



## iprettii

wow what a story.. but the outcome of it is absolutely lovely. so congrats.


----------



## kiwimama

I'm sorry you went through such an ordeal. Thankfully you and little Joe have come through ok! Congrats on your beautiful wee man and hope he is home with you soon.


----------



## doctordeesmrs

:hugs: Congrats he is beautiful


----------



## Jenner

Congrats on your beautiful boy. I am so glad you are both safe, what a scary experience. That is exactly what I am afraid of. Can I ask if you did have to have a hysterectomy. Let us know how well you heal, and I hope he is home so soon!!!


----------



## Jolene

How scary! Lots of luv and hugs to you and your gorgeous baby Joe! And congrats again!


----------



## sar35

Jenner said:


> Congrats on your beautiful boy. I am so glad you are both safe, what a scary experience. That is exactly what I am afraid of. Can I ask if you did have to have a hysterectomy. Let us know how well you heal, and I hope he is home so soon!!!

hi, no i didnt need a hysterectomy,im doing ok, stitches come out today!


----------



## Jenner

Oh I am so happy for you! I am glad that they were able to leave your uterus!!!!!


----------



## Hollys_Twinny

Congratulations :flower:


----------



## vaniilla

sounds like went through quite an ordeal :hugs: hope you're recovering well, congrats on baby arriving safely :flower:


----------



## 35_Smiling

:hi::wave:hi hope you didn't mind me stalking your thread. I want to say Congratulations! I am so sorry about what you had went through. I read allot on this type of condition and the outcome is not as positive. I am very glad in your case you were able to come out with a success story and give hope to others out there that although it&#8217;s a small chance of survival it can happen.

God bless you and your family. I pray for a speedy recover and that baby Joe comes home really soon!:hugs:


----------



## marnie79

congrats hun, im so pleased u had a happy ending xx


----------



## jms895

Well done again hun he is gorgeous xx


----------



## 35_Smiling

hope everyone had a wonderful day.


----------



## isil

glad he's here safe and sound now :hugs: hope he comes home soon


----------



## ineedaseed

congratulations, joe is gorgeous. hope you get home soon hun xx


----------



## cleckner04

Congrats!!! :flower:


----------



## Lucky.M

Congratulations, sorry you had such an awful experience, but glad you are both ok now. Rest up xx


----------



## 35_Smiling

:hugs:


----------



## Helly

Bloody hell Sarah, I was just coming to check on your placenta, so glad you called the ambulance and sorry they didnt section you straight away. Glad all turned out well.

xxx


----------



## ~RedLily~

Congratulations! He's gorgeous. Glad you are both ok!


----------



## natasja32

Congrats lovely! Joe is just gorgeous! So glad you had a happy ending...hope you get him home soon.:hugs:


----------



## Ashtons mummy

how scarey im good your both doing well and congrats on your little man x x


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Wow, I'm sorry you had such a scary time. Congratulations on your little boy xx


----------



## Samemka

Congratulations! Sounds extremely scary but I'm very relieved both you & Joe are ok!

:rofl: at the 'I'm dave, drink this' comment!! Good old dave!!


----------



## lucy_x

congratulations


----------



## Eve

It's nice to hear the happy endings :) 
Congratulations!! :)


----------



## 35_Smiling

:flower:


----------



## emmi26

omg you did brill hun !!! so glad yr both ok could have been nasty !! oh and hes beautiful xx


----------



## MrsRH

congratulations and great choice of name for your wee son
xxx


----------



## 35_Smiling

ok love you havent been on for a while...i take it you left us to and open up your next journal? if so i pray all goes well with you and the little one:winkwink:


----------



## sar35

35_Smiling said:


> ok love you havent been on for a while...i take it you left us to and open up your next journal? if so i pray all goes well with you and the little one:winkwink:

Hiya, feel free to pop into the other journal, I have been 'rooming in' with Joe at the hospital for two days and finally brought him home yesterday :happydance:, i will update in the other journal xxxx


----------



## 35_Smiling

okay cool i hadn't had a clue but i sure will pop in! 

I am so excited that baby Joe was able to go home! yipiee:happydance::thumbup:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Your boy is beautiful hun !! Sorry t was such a crazy time for you but he looks nice healthy and strong =D Congradulations


----------



## Caterpiller

Sarah, so glad you have come through this safely - and Joe is heavenly. Congrats and take it easy!


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Wow! What a scary start to your beautiful son! I am so happy and pleased everything is going good now. Glad he got to go home I will stalk your journal! congrats!


----------



## 35_Smiling

:hi:


----------



## sar35

8 weeks today!


----------



## lucy_x

Congratulations:flower:


----------

